# Speed lick and stick



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

14'x9', 7:00AM-4:00PM, but I did take an hour for lunch. I only get to play at home or when we rebuild sample panels. The counter was 6 hours a couple days ago. I had a truckdriver-helper, but the saw was 100' away and the stone had to be pissanted 50'. There are 2 big uglies in there (plus 2 or three little uglies), one of which is the sliver of brick in the upper right corner of the niche. I didn't have time to lay it out, so I did it on the wall. See if you can spot the other one.

After I grout it, I will take a better picture, and of the other office that has a wainscot of Eldorado stone.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

First pic, 2nd stone down, slightly left of center?...Stone looks a lil chunked up :laughing:

Nice looking showroom and that display should move some product I would think.

BTW...like the scaffolding system - looks like my work :laughing: 
Watch where you waaaaaaaalk :thumbup:


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like you had to crop the voissoir to the left of the keystone? Extrados has a flat spot in it? Hard to be sure from a photo.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Pretty darn good!


----------



## Paul B (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't see a scratch coat or mesh.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Stuart has it. I was in a hurry and didn't level across the niche after the first course and was 1/2" high on the left at the top of the arch. There is no scratch coat, it is thinset directly to 1/4" hardibacker screwed to sheetrock. Someday I will have to tear it down, don't forget.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

what did you use for spacers?

Shims/plastic spacers?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Linoleum tile, broken into pcs (it is 1/4" thick).


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> Linoleum tile, broken into pcs (it is 1/4" thick).


Way to put linoleum/resilient vynil to proper use :clap:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, it took 6 hours to grout. It will look better when the mortar on the lower section dries. It will be the color of the other office. I tooled the top, raked the bottom.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

6 hrs.!
Both walls? I'm thinking just the speed wall. About 112 sq.ft.?
Pretty good. Bag or hawk?

Looks good,
D.


----------

